# vacation in Spain



## Leta (Aug 1, 2009)

Hello, everybody.

We're planning on spending a 10-day vacation in Tarifa,Spain. My boyfriend is in kiting, so not to wait him ashore all day long I'm taking my bike. I ride XC. Any ideas on places to ride? Some hilly trails? 
I'll really appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## lowr1d3r (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Leta.

Around Tarifa you have lot of nices places to ride. I was on holidays near Tarifa, an the area is so beautiful.

Here you have some tracks for the GPS: http://www.elgps.com/rutas.html

Click on Andalucia and Cadiz.


----------



## Leta (Aug 1, 2009)

lowr1d3r, thanks a lot


----------



## _oky_ (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi Leta, I don´t know if it´s late to inform you that there is a web. wikiloc.com, where you can find a lot of trails in tarifa and all over the world.

Regards to you.

José Luis from Spain


----------



## Leta (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks, Jose 

It's not late. We visited Neatherlands and France this year and had to postphone our trip to Spain. We plan to go next year. And I think Tarifa will be our permanent vacation spot, my boyfriend being a kitesurfer  So your information will be handy.


----------

